# Trying to figure out those Tesseract style clean tones



## _detox (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys,

I heard FourFour's clip of some Tesseract style clean tones ( SoundClick artist: Ontolodox - Progressive Metal and Djent ) and really started craving a similar tone. I don't play djenty metal or anything close to it really, so I thought it'd be cool in a different context. 

I'm not sure where to start though. I have the POD, and I'm assuming there's lots of reverb, maybe some chorus, delay, and compression. Anything else? Any tips on EQ? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 13, 2009)

i use the Piezo amp model on my pod (it´s a "piezo preamp" type thing, meant for acoustic guitars), and just run the presence really high. i also don´t use any cab models. add a good bunch of compression, then delay and a lush background reverb, and you´ve got some nice clean tones


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the Jazz Clean with v30 cab. Sounds pretty decent to me.

Try mine: http://media.andydoyle.co.uk/pod/Andy Clean.l6t


----------



## exafro (Oct 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly, on some songs he double tracks them an with the second take an octave up.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2009)

the octaves layer is something i do alot, and it sounds like what´s happening in tesseract songs. i´d be surprised if he didn´t 

i tend to go bonkers with the layers though, and try to fill at least 3 octaves worth of clean guitar layers... sounds awesome


----------



## John_Strychnine (Oct 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i use the Piezo amp model on my pod (it´s a "piezo preamp" type thing, meant for acoustic guitars), and just run the presence really high. i also don´t use any cab models. add a good bunch of compression, then delay and a lush background reverb, and you´ve got some nice clean tones



pretty much this.

tracked with lots of Octaves and sometimes harmonies.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2009)

you use the piezo preamp thingy for cleans as well? i think it´s a really overlooked amp model for cleans 

i used to use the jazz clean amp and cab, but i wasn´t getting the acoustic-like sound i wanted. tried without the cab model, but then it sounded too harsh and stuff. i tried the piezo preamp model, because i was shooting for a piezo-like sound, so why not?


----------



## Tesseract (Oct 14, 2009)

Yup, what other people have already mentioned. No cab sim seems to be the important one for to give it that glassy sound....and doubling up the track an octave higher/lower depending on the part. Bit of compression first in the chain aswell.

Axe FX does this job perfectly  Started using it live and now i just want a spliff everytime i play it haha.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 14, 2009)

Suddenly... ACLE OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE!


----------



## Tesseract (Oct 14, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> Suddenly... ACLE OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE!



hehe


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2009)

oh yeah... Mr. "i-hang-out-here-but-not-really" 

why you no hang here moar? and did you ever get around to pulling the trigger on a roter custom?

love Lament, btw. it´s making my head drift off in nice places, and the new singer *cough* is doing an OUTSTANDING performance in there.

speaking of which, the clean tone in that song is making me jealous, because it´s the exact type of glassyness that i´ve been trying to reach for years. the last time i had that feeling was when i first heard about Tesseract and heard Consealing fate Pt. 1. i was like "Aww, those fuckers! HOW DO THEY DO THAT?!". exactly what i had been trying to do for ages, and failing miserably


----------



## _detox (Oct 14, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> Yup, what other people have already mentioned. No cab sim seems to be the important one for to give it that glassy sound....and doubling up the track an octave higher/lower depending on the part. Bit of compression first in the chain aswell.
> 
> Axe FX does this job perfectly  Started using it live and now i just want a spliff everytime i play it haha.



See, this is what I love about ss.org, you ask a question about a band's tone and suddenly someone from that band pops up and answers it no problem.  The internet is great.

The AxeFX has slowly been moving higher on my GAS list, I've actually just started talking to a guy at uni that has an Ultra, surprising around here. 

Thanks again for the assistance everyone, I can't wait to give all the suggestions a shot!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i use the Piezo amp model on my pod (it´s a "piezo preamp" type thing, meant for acoustic guitars), and just run the presence really high. i also don´t use any cab models. add a good bunch of compression, then delay and a lush background reverb, and you´ve got some nice clean tones


 
I just did this, and the results were fucking godly. 

Thanks, Morten! 

EDIT: I imagine that a Q-Tuner neck pickup would compliment this perfectly.  My Nailbomb does fine though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I just did this, and the results were fucking godly.
> 
> Thanks, Morten!
> 
> EDIT: I imagine that a Q-Tuner neck pickup would compliment this perfectly.  My Nailbomb does fine though.



no problem! 

and you see now why i want a q-tuner so fucking badly?!


----------



## Tesseract (Oct 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> oh yeah... Mr. "i-hang-out-here-but-not-really"
> 
> why you no hang here moar? and did you ever get around to pulling the trigger on a roter custom?
> 
> ...



Haha my bad  Nah i never did go for a roter. I was about to, and the money is still in my savings but thought i'd wait for a while. I still really need a nice guitar...my ibanez has been gigged to fuck and has taken a beating  I'm skint at the moment though so i don't to spend till my income is back up to scratch. 

And thanks man, appreciate the words! Since we got the new singer *cough*  ..the pace has picked up so much. Only a couple of more songs to sort vocals for then the fun task of mixing  
Lament will be on the "methal" hammer CD in a week or two...once that issue has expired we'll be uploading a nice quality version, instead of crappy youtube quality. We've recently got a manager for the band which should hopefully open up some nice doors for us....so the whip is being cracked hehe. 

Ahhh man i'd love a Q Tuner pickup fpr cleans!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2009)

why don´t you just... buy a q-tuner? 

i´m trying to get people interested in passive-sized 8 string q-tuners that slot right into most 8 string guitars, and if we get a total of 12 buyers, they go into permanent production... still haven´t gotten there 

i can´t wait to hear Lament without the "squashed for radio" sound to it


----------



## kingofallians (Nov 19, 2009)

What pickups are is he using in that rg1527?


----------



## IamOthello (Nov 19, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> Haha my bad  Nah i never did go for a roter. I was about to, and the money is still in my savings but thought i'd wait for a while. I still really need a nice guitar...my ibanez has been gigged to fuck and has taken a beating  I'm skint at the moment though so i don't to spend till my income is back up to scratch.
> 
> And thanks man, appreciate the words! Since we got the new singer *cough*  ..the pace has picked up so much. Only a couple of more songs to sort vocals for then the fun task of mixing
> Lament will be on the "methal" hammer CD in a week or two...once that issue has expired we'll be uploading a nice quality version, instead of crappy youtube quality. We've recently got a manager for the band which should hopefully open up some nice doors for us....so the whip is being cracked hehe.
> ...



Dude Acle, PLEASE. Upload eden. Since i've heard that crappy quality youtube video of eden I can't get it out of my head. The intro is just so freaking powerful man


----------



## Tesseract (Nov 28, 2009)

IamOthello said:


> Dude Acle, PLEASE. Upload eden. Since i've heard that crappy quality youtube video of eden I can't get it out of my head. The intro is just so freaking powerful man



lol thanks dude! Eden's the newest song and we're actually going into the studio to record real drums for it in two weeks. Sounds a little too demo like with the current DFH drums so thought we'd get some realness going on to match the rest of the album. Still hoping to have the vast majority of the album mixed by the end of december though  I'll be spending new year's eve mixing at this rate hehe. 

My 1527 has a Bareknuckle painkiller in the bridge....or is it a nailbomb i can never remember. Think it might be the nailbomb. Neck is stock.


----------



## IofHorus (Feb 1, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party..but.. Does Acle use stock pickups for his rgd2127z? His hand is covering the bridge pickup in the latest youtube video, so I can't see. If not, what pickup is he using? Also.. that video is friggin' awesome! Watching Acle in the studio is better than any movie I've seen this year. lol. 
Side note.. What amp(s) is Acle using? I thought I saw mesa rectos on the stage in India. And I wonder if he's tried out the DAR amps yet. Those beasts are insane! I am still waiting on my preorder for the FBM.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 1, 2011)

They're M7's. also sweet jesus necropost.

They use Axe FX's for cleans and 6505+'s for distortion


----------



## manana (Feb 1, 2011)

DrewsifStalin said:


> They're M7's. also sweet jesus necropost.
> 
> They use Axe FX's for cleans and 6505+'s for distortion


While we are on a tangent, whats goin on with ToTheArk Drew? Any news? Want to record October 11th again?(that song is amazing)


----------



## IofHorus (Feb 1, 2011)

DrewsifStalin said:


> They're M7's. also sweet jesus necropost.
> 
> They use Axe FX's for cleans and 6505+'s for distortion



Thanks for the info. Rumor has it that Acle is trying out DAR. Don't know which one. So Acle is using m7? As in Lundgrens? Nice.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 1, 2011)

OCT 11 has a pretty recent mix! I'll have it rerecorded for the album/EP whenever we decide to drop it, but we gotta write more first!


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Feb 2, 2011)

To the earlier coments, I use the sparkle clean and love it...no other love for that model ?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 3, 2011)

manana said:


> While we are on a tangent, whats goin on with ToTheArk Drew? Any news? Want to record October 11th again?(that song is amazing)



Again again!? They only released it on (song name) last year!


----------

